

One Man Who Gives Thanks Daily - terpua
http://www.businessweek.com/bwdaily/dnflash/content/nov2007/db20071121_579464.htm?campaign_id=rss_tech
Are you reaching for your potential?
======
terpua
Are you reaching for your potential?

